
bcachefs – a next generation Linux COW filesystem based on bcache - AnbeSivam
https://www.patreon.com/bcachefs
======
AnbeSivam
Previous discussion -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10096735](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10096735)

